# This Girl Needs To Be Tested For Substance Abuse...



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

....because she is not that hot.
http://www.dailymail...-beautiful.html


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

not so beautiful but a candidate for MILF!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing a few thousand in dental work and some lipo suction wouldn't fix. Maybe some implants and a hair cut from this decade.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you guys make me laugh!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Either she or I need to have their vision tested, too.







. I think the reason women don't like her is that she is not grounded in reality.







Hmmmmm... I imagine that on her home planet, I would look like Arnold back in the 70's. Wind up the Time Machine!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

LVO said:


> Either she or I need to have their vision tested, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Nothing a few thousand in dental work and some lipo suction wouldn't fix. Maybe some implants and a hair cut from this decade.










maybe a wig of red hair for her and a 12 pack of beer for you .


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I love one of the comments:
"I have heard of beer goggles, but this woman seems to have a beer mirror."


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

The Daily Mail are really desperate for stories at the moment, notice I said 'stories' and not 'news.'


----------



## rogers1 (Mar 19, 2012)

As this is a slingshot forum, I think her mum _may_ have fed her with a catapult as a child.....


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow...

I wouldn't be surprised if she frequently pushes on doors that have a sticker on them with big bold letters that say "pull".


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i just re read this article, how my i ask did you come across this Aaron? shes a bit off center


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

My wife saw a piece on the Today show about it, and showed me the article.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ok! well now i feel better, thats not manly man reading material lol


----------



## blindhari (Jun 27, 2011)

I do not think the doors she pushes on say Pull, I think they have little placards that say MEN"S ROOM

blindhari


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

newconvert said:


> not so beautiful but a candidate for MILF!


sure ;-)


----------

